#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  مساء مصر

## khalid_u2

ومصر...

أغنية حالمة بأيد أهلها 

وأهلها ...  القلوب الصافية كأشهى  ماء لظمأ 

وخالد  من بلاد حرمينكم جاء  اليكم  يقول  .. 

مصر العروبة والاحساس والسكنُ 
مصر الجمال ومصر العز والأمل 

..

عضو جديد  
أنا 
تشرفني  مفردة " مصر "
حيث جدتي  منها
..

خالد
السعوديه .. جده

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بيك يا خالد  :M (32): 

سعداء جدا بانضمامك لينا

وفي انتظار مشاركاتك

 :Aa:

----------

